# 18" AFX straight from Racemasters



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Being new to Hobby Talk I did not know if this has been discussed.

I recently corresponded with Desiree Russell of Racemasters and was informed that a new 18" AFX straight track would be introtuced this summer.

I thought I would share this just in case it was not widely announced.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

They announced an 18" turn, but not an 18" straightaway. Are you sure it's a straightaway? If so ,that would be fairly major news since the 3, 6, 9, & 15" straights have been _the standard_ for as long as I can remember.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Oh, and Welcome to HobbyTalk! :wave: 

'doba


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

An 18" straight? Well, that would allow you to get rid of some of those 3" filler pieces you installed on that long back straightaway to get it to fit. Think it might have been curves. Isn't that the one they did before that sits on the outside of their 15" curves?  rr


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Wonder it they will actually be straights? I've got a bunch of 15" that are bowed so much that they think they are curves. I'm rapidly approaching actually screwing my track down after over two years of trying different configurations. I guess a few more months won't hurt.

I know there have been 18" curves, I've got 4 of 'em in my layout.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm guessing Racemasters meant 18" curve, not 18" straight. There was/is a long thread on Slot Car Illustrated where they also mention the possibility of a 21" curve.
Long straights can always be made from smaller straight sections. Curves are unique and really can add variety to a layout. I would think new curve sizes would be a better addition than longer straights.

Joe


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The only straight we really need is a 1''. Then things like the tennis racket hairpin would be viable.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Checked again*

After ready the replies, I thought to myself surely I didn't get over enthused and read "straight" when it said 18" "curve!"

I checked the e-mail again and it did indeed say "straight." We shall see.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------

